# George Washington Carver Doll



## debodun (Jul 25, 2021)

He's so cute I just had to share this. 7.25" long and has a removable lab coat. Put out by Hallmark in 1979.


----------



## Jules (Jul 25, 2021)

He is cute!


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2021)

Especially with the pocket protector. The lab coat design and the protector are kind of modern for Dr. Carver. I've seen photos of him in his lab and the was wearing an apron for protection.


----------

